# Company List



## Wozzer (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello all,

(Yes, another long boring post!)

As you will of heard of in the link shown below, I'm thinking of starting a business (Yes, I'm still as eager as a bear to start it up);

(http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72697)

Whilst getting advice from other people, someone suggested a website. A website thats list's other businesses (There website URL, Phone number, Address)

Whilst I realise this is a bit cheeky due to it being a lot like Yell.com, there isnt many websites like it out there. Here are a few of my ideas;

- You can list your website for free (Until the site gets alot of traffic, then I start charging something silly like £2).

- For an extra £2, you will be entitled to add more details to your business description. (Perhaps a website URL or the business phone number)

- I could also have small adverts from sites such as napster (Just to fund part of the hosting)

- A forum with membership (You can discuss your business to other people in need of help)

- Offers such as - If you Join within a certain date, you have you business listed for half price. Honestly, £2 is nothing to a big business for a bit of advertising. 

Now - I'm utterly useless at CSS and I dare say that the website I want to create will have to be in CSS. Although I want some sort of content management. (EG - I don't want to open dreamweaver everytime I have a business to add). Has anyone got any suggestions of software that I can implant onto the site to allow the content management?

I'm not going to say its easy, i'm not going to say it will take a couple of days. Things like this will take years to lift of. 

As the site increases in popularity i'll start advertising via banners on other forums (Popular business forums). I'm hoping that the free option will start the traffic rolling.

Am I going looney or do you think this will work? Can you suggest a content management?

James


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 4, 2008)

One of the biggest websites in .nl is exactly that, links.

Startpagina.nl (startpage) And there are like a zillion subdomains for everything thinkable, categorizing things. Can't say I ever visit any.


----------



## Jacko28 (Oct 4, 2008)

Not a bad idea however it will probably take an extremely long time to kick off. Sites such as yell who do this have a huge company base and very good repuation, you will need something that they don't have in order to attract attention. 

Oh and btw have you considered advertisement rites, isn't there a certification needed? (Not sure).

Jacko28


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 4, 2008)

Jacko28 said:


> Not a bad idea however it will probably take an extremely long time to kick off. Sites such as yell who do this have a huge company base and very good repuation, you will need something that they don't have in order to attract attention.



It will do indeed. Most business directories havent got a rating & comment box. This is one of the things that I am hoping to implant onto the website.



Jacko28 said:


> Oh and btw have you considered advertisement rites, isn't there a certification needed? (Not sure).



To advertise on other sites, all you have to do is buy a slot through paypal. I'm pretty sure a certificate isnt needed.

Thanks,

James


----------

